# The Christmas Season



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Fellow Outbackers,

Before I get caught up in the frenzy of the holidays, I thought I'd pen y'all a short poem.

A Christmas Wish
For my Fellow Outbackers

There seems to be lots of things to wish for
this particular Christmas Season.
So many it seems hard, at times,
to remember the real Reason.

Amid the hustle and bustle and worry 
Of getting everything done that needs done
I, for one, tend to forget 
That God gave us his Son.

The one perfect gift, 
for each of us to enjoy,
We can find in that first Christmas morning,
In that one little boy.

So wherever you wander, and with whomever you visit 
during this hectic Christmas season, 
take some time, some quality time, 
And remember the real Reason.

Merry Christmas, fellow Outbackers!
May God Bless you.

Mark


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Good poem mswalt.

I would go to say we are all guilty of this at one time or another.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Amen!

Happy Holidays Everybody!









Doug


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Amen! and Amen! sunny 
Thank you for sharing that fantastic poem with us. We need all the reminders we can get

























Dallas


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice poem Mark
And thanks for sharing it with all of us.

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for sharing such a great poem. Merry Christmas sunny


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

A great poem, Thanks for sharing!

Dreamtimers


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Humbug!!!

That poem really touched me........I just like to say Humbug.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thank you!









Return wishes to you and yours!
MaeJae


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Great Poem, and that my friends is truly in the Christmas Spirit.
It is such a same that here in America, we are no longer allowed to say 'Merry Christmas' and have to say 'Happy Holidays', so as not to offend anyone.







Well, I must admit, I am just a common Alabama boy, so if you come near me, I will definately welcome you, as well as wish you and yours a "Merry Christmas". 
To my long extended Outback Family, I do truly wish you and yours the best, and hope WE never forget what this season is about sunny


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

mark

awesome









thanks for sharing with us

darrel


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Mark,

Thanks for sharing that Heavenly poem!









Remembering the reason for the season......


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

7, you beat me to it...

"The Reason for the Season"

Warm Wishes, Health, Happiness and Great Camping to all!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thank you Mark. Great poem. Merry Christmas to you and your family. And a heartfelt Merry Christmas to all my fellow Outbackers. May you be truly blessed this Christmas and may you remember that Jesus Christ is the reason for the season. There is no Christmas without Christ.

Scott

P.S. Mark, I think you should move this out front. I think it would be wonderful if you would post your poem in a more prominent forum so all Outbackers can see it.


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the great poem!!!

Merry Christmas!!

Kynn and Karen


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Merry Christmas, Outbackers! And thanks for the poem, mswalt.


----------

